# can i micro- wave



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I have done it successfully -- just need to be careful. Loosen the lid, or remove it if it's metal. I think it works best if you use something less than full power -- maybe defrost mode if you have one. Stir it often to avoid hotspots and watch it closely.

Just curious, are you near Calhoun County? I've got a lot of family there.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

How do you know what the temperature of your honey is when you microwave? Are you using honey for the healthy properties contained within? Are you selling it for it's health benefits?

I think these questions need to be addressed when you consider "heating" your honey.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Warm water, 140 degrees F, set for some time will do the trick without affecting flavor much. Do not leave the house and burn your honey while you work all day.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

>can i micro wave small jars that have started to sugar without hurting the honey?

That probably depends on what the meaning of is is or some such thing.









Will it hurt your honey? No (IN MY OPINION). Will it affect some of the enzymes? Well, according to a lot of what is on the internet, it does. If some of the enzymes are altered, or (gasp) destroyed, is the honey hurt? 

In my opinion (and many other beekeepers), honey is basically a sweetener, but better than sugar. In the opinion of some (and many other beekeepers), honey is much more than that. Whos right? 

Heating it gently for a few seconds at a time, stirring it, and heating it gently again, stirring it, etc. will return it to its liquid state without getting it too hot. Some people have said that if its kept under a 100º or so to reliquify it, its still considered raw honey. 

Ive reliquified honey both in a warm water bath, and by nuking it (gently) in a microwave and it still tasted good.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

IIRC, there is no set definition for "raw" honey, meaning you can heat it to whatever temp. you want and still legally call it raw. Not that I would, but I think that's why Richard Taylor always recommended selling honey as "unheated".


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

I have noticed micrwaveing,the honey sets up sooner after.The hot water works best.I understand microwave also destroys the good products in it.Whats yer all views?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

For you Mountaineers, the star marks the location of my family reunion. Although born and raised in the west, I have deep WV roots. 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searchtype=address&country=US&addtohistory=&searchtab=home&address=&city=elmira&state=wv&zipcode=


----------



## Ayten Arslan (Jan 15, 2005)

hello;
I want ask a question
What is the creamed honey starter?I mean Whatis it ingredients?Powder sugar and starch or another thing?If you know my e-mail address [email protected]


----------



## Ayten Arslan (Jan 15, 2005)

sorry
I don't read topic


----------

